# Help me remove my Logitech webcam driver



## FuzzyWuzzy (Jan 24, 2004)

When i do it in control panel and even safe mode, it will freeze and I have to shut down the comp from the wall. Here is a pic. Right now, the USB port that I had the webcam run on is stuck as the webcam, and cant run anything on that one port because it will keep bringing it up as webcam. I tried device mgr too, nothing works...


----------



## winbob (Aug 2, 2004)

Fuzzy,

Have you tried deleting the USB Port, and letting Windows reinstall it? That should eliminate the Webcam attachment scenario.


----------



## FuzzyWuzzy (Jan 24, 2004)

how


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Have you tried going to Hardware/Device Manager/Find the device, right click on it, select driver, then click uninstall?


----------



## FuzzyWuzzy (Jan 24, 2004)

linskyjack said:


> Have you tried going to Hardware/Device Manager/Find the device, right click on it, select driver, then click uninstall?


yip - freezes completely. not even ctrl alt del work. :down: :down:


----------



## winbob (Aug 2, 2004)

FuzzyWuzzy said:


> how


Yes....How, kimosabe...what do you mean "WE" white-eyes!!   

Fuzzy, you always make my day!!!


----------



## FuzzyWuzzy (Jan 24, 2004)

:down:


----------



## winbob (Aug 2, 2004)

Fuzzy,

There you go again!


----------



## kaerloche (Dec 27, 2004)

ok.. try this. Right click on my computer, go to properties, go to device manager. Find your web cam, right click and press remove. You could also try to go to your control panel, go to "scanners and cameras" and "delete" your webcam. Cheers.


----------

